# CMV test.......have you done it for egg share???



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies
i start my egg share in january and had all my test done at CRM London and all came back fine but since then no match for me (but this is another story  )
I decided to pay for my blood tests as donor and go somewhere else..... so i did and they send me the blood test.... but i find out is no CMV test done ( even on CRM website is write that is one of the test they do for egg donor) i rang them and they said they did not this test.....is not important and they not do any more ( but in the website is write yes   )
So i have to do this test now as new place told me is very important for a match, so i paid a fortune to CRM for this tests and they where not complete and now i have to wait again for this last test coming back so really disappoint with CRM.

My question ladies is now... Have you done this test? it is really important or not? I read a lot about it and apparently if a donor is positive can only donate to positive recipient so why CRM is ignore it??
hope you know something more than me....


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

I had an egg sharing consultation this week and was told this:

If you are CMV positive (which most people are) you can have a positive or negative donor and not worry at all.
If you are CMV negative you may want to only have a negative donor but there are far fewer of these donors to choose from.

The reason they may be dismissing it is that the donors can only have a CMV blood test but they cannot confirm if the egg or sperm (depending what donor people are using) would definitely test the same as the blood.
Apparently the chances of a CMV infection being passed and that infection then causing abnormalities in a baby is thought to be very very slight.

My clinic still do the test but are not overly concerned about the results either way

Hope that helps and hope it hasn't just confused you even more!


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

i`m a donor egg and i don`t know my CMV but i know my possibly recipient is negative .... so it means if i`m positive i cannot share with her...right? or can i share with her anyway


----------



## flipper123 (Sep 29, 2011)

That's up to her, she will find it difficult to find a CMV negative donor so she will have to decide and I suppose it depends on what advice the clinic are giving her


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

....will find if i`m positive or negative first.... thanx for the advice !!!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

I had to do it, I think my clinic had quite a few CMV negative recipients at the top of their list (waiting for a neg donor I guess) as I had to wait a few weeks, whilst they checked and waited for people to get back to them (and they said it was re my BMI and my CMV status, which is positive) before finally getting a match 4 weeks later (doersn't sound that long now, did then lol)


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Hiya Karen, are you sure CRM didn't test for CMV as I'm sure they test this for everyone that egg share.. Though I didn't ask if I'm positive or negative I do know it was part of the blood test at the beginning when i ha the consultation. I didn't have to pay for any blood test either   or you may mean you paid CRM to take your medical notes over.

I'm sorry your still going through this  an I hope your new clinic and recipient give you more luck hun   xx


----------



## karen81 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi gem .... Yes I mean I paid CRM for take the result with me. I thought also they have done this test but not they not do this. I paid and then they told me they do not do this test but in their website is write is one of the test they should performe. They are not clear at all believe me.
Now I'm waiting for this result come back and hopefully will be ok.
How r you hunny?? Looking forward your appointment??


----------



## GemH (Jun 15, 2012)

Aww hun what a hassle you've been through, really feel for you. I thought it was one of the tests that had to be done to egg share, how strange. If I remember I'll ask on Thursday. Yeah I can't wait now, eager to start again. Feel like its took ages to come round even though its only been a month.

Hope your tests come back soon and you get to start soon xx


----------



## Hoping2eggshare (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Karen 
I had my CMV done at my old clinic, m pretty sure that they should have done it! 

What clinic are you at now Hun? And do you have a recipient?


----------

